# Im 16 years old can i get a dba, ein ?



## marcopollo13 (May 17, 2009)

Im trying to start my own clothing company and ive looked in to it alot and i need a dba, ein and resales license (i know that for the resales license i need to have my mom do it for me since it specifys you have to be 18 for it the others dont ) but can i my self get a dba and ein at 16 ?
if so how do i go about it just fill out the forms as normal ?

Thank you


----------



## MardiGrasTexan (Oct 11, 2008)

marcopollo13 said:


> Im trying to start my own clothing company and ive looked in to it alot and i need a dba, ein and resales license (i know that for the resales license i need to have my mom do it for me since it specifys you have to be 18 for it the others dont ) but can i my self get a dba and ein at 16 ?
> if so how do i go about it just fill out the forms as normal ?
> 
> Thank you


You need to be 18 years of age to get either one. The 18 year old age limit is because you must be 18 to sign a legal contract/document.


----------



## tops4500 (Aug 31, 2008)

MardiGrasTexan said:


> You need to be 18 years of age to get either one. The 18 year old age limit is because you must be 18 to sign a legal contract/document.


Yes, this is correct. Good Luck!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

marcopollo13 said:


> Im trying to start my own clothing company and ive looked in to it alot and i need a dba, ein and resales license (i know that for the resales license i need to have my mom do it for me since it specifys you have to be 18 for it the others dont ) but can i my self get a dba and ein at 16 ?
> if so how do i go about it just fill out the forms as normal ?
> 
> Thank you


Hi,

Check *your* state's business website. Some state have *no* age requirement for buisness licenses. Others do. It will depend on "where" you live. 

See this thread and find out if you are in a similar position to Nick (he was 15 at the time.)
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t44329.html#post263598

By the way, if you have a social security number and you are going to operate as a sole proprietor, and work alone, you don't officially *need* an EIN. I am in this boat, but I got an EIN to shield my SS# from everyone I place a application with, and generally to keep it out of everyone's hands that I apply for a wholesale account with. But a SS# does the same thing. There are some wholesalers that will insist on EIN (so I hear) but if there is an official age requirement on that part, then just skip those wholesalers and wait until you can get one. I do not remember Nick running into any limitations because of his age in MA. We've keep in touch over the year. So depending on where you live, you may have no troubles either. =)

Good luck to you and best wishes on your journey.


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

You have to be the age of majority in your state to have the ability to execute a contract. In most places that is 18.

On the bright side, if you are not of majority and someone contracts with you, you have no obligation to live up to your end of the deal and you can keep anything you received as part of the deal with no recourse.


----------



## Magnemite (May 15, 2009)

In California, I was 17 when I applied for an EIN. I didn't lie on any forms, and I got it.


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

THX1138 said:


> On the bright side, if you are not of majority and someone contracts with you, you have no obligation to live up to your end of the deal and you can keep anything you received as part of the deal with no recourse.


I would not be surprised if the parents of a minor could be held liable for anything the minor owes.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Brian-R said:


> I would not be surprised if the parents of a minor could be held liable for anything the minor owes.


I don't know whether or not it's_ always_ that way as a matter of course, but I do know that it definitely has happened that way.


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

It sounds like it might be wise to include your parents in your business decisions.
Good luck.

Brian


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Some good advice would be to ask a lawyer.


----------

